# Azure Transit PATS light flashing



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

On a ford product, you can go into cluster diagnostic mode:

Hold the odometer button in for 2 seconds then turn key to accessory.

You can navigate thru the menu. It covers the PATS system.



OR remove key lock. remove sensor loop for PATS. stick lock back in. stick the spare key back into the sensor loop and zip tie into place.
See if the system is better that way. if so, then use epoxy putty to hold key to loop and tie up under dash out of the way.



OR call up a person that does mail in tunes for gasoline vehicles. They can send you a tune to flash the PCM that turns the PATS off.
You will need a SCT X4 programmer ($400). When done, have it unmarried and you can resell it.

Miz


----------

